# Resuming normal bedroom activities?



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi there

Hate asking about these things when some peeps haven't got their BFP. Despite my own excitementmyheart genuinely goes out to u all!!

Ijust wondered, advice is no nookie during 2ww. My hubby now appears more excited about the prospect of sex than he does being a father!! ;-) 
So my question is - is it safe Can we go ahead or not?
F x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh fitfinn

That post has made me laugh. I havent a clue hun ti be honest

Jillyhen x


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Fitfinn  congrats on your BFP!

I used the next few weeks to get a break from all that!!  I think as long as you are comfortable and not performing any gymnastics, do what feels right


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fitfinn, 

Good woman for that one - you have made me laugh   

Congradulations on your BFP - You think the 2ww is bad try waiting for 7 week scan - I have mine on wednesday 9th March and i am soo excited but it seems like ages away.  Not complaining at all soo glad to be were we are    everything goes well!!

Fi xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi

Well re my question last week.... got back on the horse so to speak over the weekend.....all ok but were v gentle! 

Zita West says no nookie til 12 weeks (she has obviously never met my husband!)
RVH advised there is no evidence to suggest it affects it either way and to carry on! 

I'm still a bit nervous bout it but have given in to the other half and as long as he doesn't want me swinging from the chandeliers then we're good to go! 

Fi - just replied to ur other thread re 7wk scan. So jealous that urs is on Wed....I am wishing my life away for the next 3 weeks!


----------

